# Sump -- Water Level/Circulation/Effeciency Issue



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

For the past few weeks I have been building/assembling my 55 Gallon reef aquarium set up.

I have come to the point where I needed to place my sump in and start circulating my aquarium.

Now I am faced with a problem. The water level in my sump does flow properly like a norrmal sump, the water level is higher than all the baffles.

I would like to know your diagnosis of my problem and possible ways to fix this issue.

Check out the pictures below to get a better understanding of how my system is set up.

Look at the water level in the sump.













































Also, take note I have a DIY overflow (PVC) uarujoey version. Rest of my system details are in my signature.

Thanks in advance for all your help 
Vinoy


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

1) you should replace all baffles. they are to high - just try to think before silicon them in place. In your case water will be always high, because first baffles are to high. They should be size of the water level you want to have in the sump
2) I think your pump is not self primed. It means you should drill the sump
3) I do not think skimmer should be so deep in the water.

4) the person who advised you on what you made hates you

read the menu on the left of the page attached

http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

When my water level in the sump is higher than the baffels it just means there is a little too much water in the system. Take some out and it will lower to the highest baffel that the water flows over.

It does look like you could have allowed a larger delta between the center and the two outside baffels per section though to give a little extra relief for this type of issue. I would not have made them that high as sig says but it still should work it just might be a pain to find the right hieght for the skimmer in the sump and hope you have enough space under the tank to raise it if needed.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Both Sig and ReefABCs are right.










This is what I would do to correct your issue with flow and your skimmer.

1. Removing the two baffles will increase the flow and provide better surface movement around your fuge.
2. Lowering the two baffles so that the high is 10-12 inchs will give you skimmer the right amount of high for proper functionality.
3. If that is ASM skimmer and if it is I highly recommend you using the gate mod for it. This makes adjusting the skimmer a breeze. I sold my Vertex for this and I won't look back (except for maybe a RO  )












ReefABCs said:


> When my water level in the sump is higher than the baffels it just means there is a little too much water in the system. Take some out and it will lower to the highest baffel that the water flows over.
> 
> It does look like you could have allowed a larger delta between the center and the two outside baffels per section though to give a little extra relief for this type of issue. I would not have made them that high as sig says but it still should work it just might be a pain to find the right hieght for the skimmer in the sump and hope you have enough space under the tank to raise it if needed.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I've removed the baffles you suggested to remove, my only worry is that will it still have the same effectiveness at removing bubbles as it did before?

Also, I do have the ASM skimmer and I was looking into the gate mod. Where can I get a detailed step-by-step procedure for installing the gate mod? And where will I be able to get the components needed for the mod?

Thanks for the help,
Vinoy


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I was going to comment before but yeah removing the baffles will reduce some of the effectivness of dispersing the bubbles. Hope its still ok or you might end up wanting to put one or two back in. It looks to me you should be ok for the size of the system though.

IMO I don't think the baffles had anything to do with reducing flow since they are all the same width. You would have to have a return pump that is stronger than the first baffel is able to handle. You will have some extra room now though in the sump by removing the extra baffles and that can be a blessing if you decide to upsize a skimmer or add somthing needed space etc...


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah I hate bubbles, I had so much difficulty myself in the past, but loving the gate valve and the herbbie idea.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

Could you please tell me how to do the gate mod? 

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Hey,
> 
> Could you please tell me how to do the gate mod?
> 
> ...


If you google herbie overflow or drain method there is lots and lots of info incl youtube. I converetd my durso to the herbie method by adding a gate valve on the drain side. It does require a very fine touch to set up but once its set its good to go and absolutly no bubbles. 
I have noticed once when feeding some nori a pc must have slightly slowed the drain and the overflow drain covered the excess so I recommend a emergency drain as per instructions even though I was thinking myself I could get away without it.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

The mod I am taking about is this.

http://www.talkingreef.com/forums/diy-projects/2001-my-uber-skimmer-asm-g-3-modification.html

However I only would do the exhaust portion of the mod as this is for the larger G3.

The PVC and gates valve can be found in white at Loews or in grey at Princess Auto.



Vinoy Thomas said:


> Hey,
> 
> Could you please tell me how to do the gate mod?
> 
> ...


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

Forget to give an update 

Right now, as I'm in the process of transitioning over to salt water, I have taken out the sump and installed the newly suggested baffles but I have not yet installed into the system. 

I will have to wait until my new plumbing is completed so that I can install the sump and pump into the system. Right now I am finishing up my stand/canopy and plumbing. 

The sump is looking good, hopefully it will all workout. Also, I need to get a gate valve for my size outake pipe. My only issue with the gate mod is that I don't want to spend $20 on a 10 foot long piece of PVC just for 8 inches to do the gate mod. 

If you have any suggestions on how to do the gate mod without spending an exccesive amount of money, please do tell me 

One more thing, I am planning on having my overflow enter both the refugium and 1st chamber at the same time using a tee fitting. I have seen this before and I'm guess this will be make the sump more effecient.

If I can get some input/experience form others on what I'mplanning to do, that would be really appreciated.

Thanks for all the help everyone,
Vinoy


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump...Still need your help guys!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I wish I could help with the pvc however I do not have anymore in that diameter. I purchased mine with fellow gtaaquaria member so my suggestion is to post in the marketplace to see if anyone has the pvc or if anyone is looking for some and split the cost.

As per plumbing directly into the fuge, I personally have my prop tank draining like this. Some people prefer not to use this method as the water is not skimmed before running through the fuge however I find that it has no ill effect on the tank. Just make sure the drain does not have too much flow on the sand/mud sitting in the fuge. If stirred up, the sand can ruin the impellar on your return and skimmer pump.



Vinoy Thomas said:


> Hey,
> 
> Forget to give an update
> 
> ...


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Sent you a pm ...may have some left over plumbing..you can have


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> My only issue with the gate mod is that I don't want to spend $20 on a 10 foot long piece of PVC just for 8 inches to do the gate mod.


Which diameter of PVC do you need, I have a couple pieces that are a couple inches lying around, I think I have 3/4", 1" and 1.5", let me know which size you need and I will check if i have.


----------

